# 2x2x3 Example Solve Game!



## Unearth (Aug 8, 2017)

My scrambles are generated via cstimer.net

Scramble: U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2

D' R2 U' u' F2 u U2
R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 u F2 D' (corner switching alg)

Next: R2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 D R2

Have fun!


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 9, 2017)

Unearth said:


> Next: R2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 D R2



OK, i'll play.

PBL method:
B2 D' B2 D' B2 //separate white&yellow
y' (F2 U' F2 U)2 F2 //PBL
D' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 //fix E edges
view


Next: U2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U


----------



## Unearth (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry, I don't know what to label these
z2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 u L2 U D' (top and bottom layer)
R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 u F2 (corner switching algs)
u U F2 E2 F2 (fixing edges)

Next: D' R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D' R2


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 9, 2017)

Unearth said:


> Next: D' R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D' R2



R2 U2 R2 U' R2 //D layer
E R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 //domino T-perm
D U2 //finish
view

Next: U R2 U R2 F2 U2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2


----------



## Unearth (Aug 9, 2017)

y' D R2 D' e L2 // layers
L2 U L2 U' // setting up corner switch
R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 u F2
L2 U' L2 u U // finish up

Next: U D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 13, 2017)

Unearth said:


> U D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2



D' R2 U R2 // CO (4)
U R2 U' R2' U D R2 D' R2 // CP (9, 13)
D2 U // AUDF (2, 15)

Next: U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 13, 2017)

U' F2 U2 R2 //2 opposite faces
U B2 D B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' //PLL with cancelled equator swap B2 E' B2

Next: R2 U F2 U2 D F2 D' U' R2


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 13, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Next: R2 U F2 U2 D F2 D' U' R2



U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 // first layer with LL skip
L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 //swap

cancel moves: U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 U2

Next: R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 15, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2



y' R2 U' R2' // CO (3)
U' R2 D R2' D' R2 D R2' D R2 D2 R2' // CP + E (12, 15)
U D // AUDF (2, 17)

U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U


----------



## Unearth (Aug 16, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> y' R2 U' R2' // CO (3)
> U' R2 D R2' D' R2 D R2' D R2 D2 R2' // CP + E (12, 15)
> U D // AUDF (2, 17)
> 
> U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U



R2 y' R2 U2 R2 D
L2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 u F2 L2 U' L2
D' R2 E2 R2

Next: D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 16, 2017)

Unearth said:


> D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2



U' R2 u' R2 // CO + E (4)
D R2 U D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // CP (13, 17)
D2 // AUDF (1, 18)

U R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2


----------



## Unearth (Aug 16, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> U' R2 u' R2 // CO + E (4)
> D R2 U D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // CP (13, 17)
> D2 // AUDF (1, 18)
> 
> U R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2



y' R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2
L2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 u F2
L2 U' L2 D'

Next: U D R2 U F2 U' F2


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 16, 2017)

Unearth, you've got some mistakes in transcribing your solutions, since they don't quite work:

For posts #10 and #12 in this thread, if I change y to y', they seem OK. 

In post #5, if i edit it to this:
y' D R2 D' e L2 // layers
L2 U L2 U' // setting up corner switch
R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 u F2 
L2 U' L2 u U
then it's OK. (change y to y', change U to U' in line 3)


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 16, 2017)

Unearth said:


> U D R2 U F2 U' F2



D' R2 U' D2 R2' // CO (5)
D R2' U R2 U' D' R2' D' R2 D2 R2' // CP + E (11, 16)
D // AUDF (1, 17)

D R2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 U R2


----------



## Unearth (Aug 24, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Unearth, you've got some mistakes in transcribing your solutions, since they don't quite work:
> 
> For posts #10 and #12 in this thread, if I change y to y', they seem OK.
> 
> ...


Sorry! I'll fix it now and in all further solutions.



Rpotts said:


> D' R2 U' D2 R2' // CO (5)
> D R2' U R2 U' D' R2' D' R2 D2 R2' // CP + E (11, 16)
> D // AUDF (1, 17)
> 
> D R2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 U R2



U2 F2 R2 z2 y e'
R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2
D2 U'

U R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 D2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2017)

U R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 D2


U2 R2 // Faces
D R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' E' R2 E' // CP+E

Next:U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 D2


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Solve:
ML: R2 Uw R2
FL: U R2 U' R2 D R2 D R2 U2 R2 E2 L2 U2 L2 D2
LL: U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' Uw'
Im sorry but i cant generate another scramble. Someone help.


----------



## ch_ts (May 15, 2019)

scramble from cstimer: U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 D

solution 1: ortega method 
U b2 D' r2 \\separate
U r2 U' b2 U2 r2 D' f2 //pbl
U'
view (using the 4x4x4 sim)

solution 2: 
U' r2 e U r2 //D
y2 r2 U' r2 U r2 y r2 U r2 3Uw' r2 //domino T-perm
D' U'
view

Next: R2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 U R2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 U R2



/* Scramble */
r2 U r2 U' f2 D r2 U r2

/* Solve */
U r2 U' r2 // CO

D2 r2 U' b2 U2 r2 U' r2 // PBL

r2 e r2 e r2 U2 r2 U2 r2 U2 e2 // PEL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Used 4x4 to simulate on ACN(did actual solve on my 2x2x3)


NEXT: R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2



/* Scramble */
r2 U' r2 D r2 U2 f2 U' f2 U' f2

/* Solve */
f2 r2 U' r2 // Separate

y r2 U r2 U' r2 U r2 U' r2 // PBL

y2 e2 r2 e' r2 U D2 // PEL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2



Isom Tower, 15 HTM

/* Scramble */
r2 U r2 D f2 U2 r2 D' r2

/* Solve */
z2 y' // Inspection

f2 D f2 D // LB

U r2 // Pair

y U' r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r2 U2 // L5C

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U' R2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 U F2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' R2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 U F2



Isom Tower, 15 HTM

/* Scramble */
U' r2 D f2 D' r2 U f2 U f2

/* Solve */
f2 D' r2 D // LB

y U r2 // Pair

U r2 U2 r2 U r2 U r2 U' // L5C

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U r2 U' r2 U f2 U2 r2 U r2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U r2 U' r2 U f2 U2 r2 U r2


x2 y'
D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D U' // E slice+ First layer
R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U2 // PLL
Next: F2 U F2 D F2 U' R2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: F2 U F2 D F2 U' R2


y
F2//LB 1/1
U R2 U' R2 U' R2// RB 6/7
Next:U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2


U R2 U' R2 //D layer
R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 //U Layer
D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 //Fix E Slice
Next: U R2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U R2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 U'


Lol. I found a solution that looks a lot like a reverse of the scramble.  
D R2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 U'

NEXT : R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U F2
—


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U F2



y U F2 u F2 // Split colours
R2 u' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 u2 U // Solve

Next: D' R2 L2 U D R2 L2 D2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

R2 U' D2 //Solved

lol

next: R2 U R2 D F2 D R2 D' F2 D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: R2 U R2 D F2 D R2 D' F2 D2


U' R2 D R2 // OBL
U' R2 U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 // PBL
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 E R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 E' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U // Middle layer

Next: U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2


D R2// OBL
U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2//PBL
R2 E R2 E' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U u//E layer
Next: F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2


----------



## DaString (Mar 17, 2021)

R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U D R2' D R2 U D R2' D R2 U D R2' D R2 E' R2 E'

Next:U2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 F2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

DaString said:


> Next:U2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 F2


D2// Block 
U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 (R2)//E layer and CO
(R2) U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U2// PLL
Next:U R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:U R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 U


D F2 U2 F2 //OBL
D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 //PBL

next: R2 F2 D R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U'


----------

